# Betta business? How to



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Has anyone here started a betta business? Meaning do u need to have a small business license or what..? I have been curious ...


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

There's not much business in bettas to begin with, there's way too much competition from overseas suppliers.
Breeding takes a lot of money to get started and if you're lucky and get your spawn to survive all the way to selling age, then you might be able to sell a few for a few dollars. Even reputable breeders won't sale all the fish they put for sale, it really depends on what buyers are looking for. 
Betta breeders out there mostly do this as a hobby and sell those fish they don't want to keep or use in the breeding programs.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Oh that i know i do breed my betta regularly i was just wondering if anyone here bothered to go all the way


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Depends. If you can set up an effective set up you might be able to. Tons of spawn tubs, grow out tubs, space heaters, plants, jars, cups, nets, meds, food, conditioners, bags, heat packs, styrofoam, and tons of quality pairs may get you to break even. Though it's very unlikely.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Lol Im not planning on trying to make it a business


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I always think a better way is to import in quality bettas from Thailand or overseas and sell these instead. A breeder is never going to be able to compete with the larger overseas wholesalers, but if you can fill a niche market by offering quality fish to the consumer without the hassle of going through transhipping etc. you could probably make at least a potentially viable business.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Yea, and if you import large amounts regularly, most Thai breeders give great deals. 
Get your own papers to transship and you're set.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Olympia said:


> Yea, and if you import large amounts regularly, most Thai breeders give great deals.
> Get your own papers to transship and you're set.
> There's a lady that has beautiful imported betta for $5 each in Toronto.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


_Posted via Mobile Device_

Edit; I think I hit quote instead of edit the first time... Sorry guys.


----------

